# 2007 Murano P2A00 Code



## Sarahs Dad (May 21, 2018)

Recently acquired my deceased Uncle's 07 Murano with 87K miles for my daughter. After getting it we encountered the dreaded CVT fail and it was replaced with a new factor tranny. A friend that owns a transmission shop did the work and they reinstalled the old exhaust system which had a flex pipe that became damaged during the work, causing a small exhaust leak. Several days later CEL came on with a P2A00 code. I replaced the flex pipe and all associated gaskets. Code still returns after about 100 miles. I have hooked a vacuum cleaner blower up to the exhaust and soaped all the joints to ensure no leaks.

Is there anything else I should check before I cave and replace the O2 sensor? These car had no CEL prior to the tranny replacement?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

